# New Work station



## aby geek (Oct 8, 2016)

*Laptop for work  (urgent)*

hello everyone,

*1) What is your budget?
*strictly 100k for a decent laptop and medium wacom tablet.

*
2) What size & weight consideration (if any) would you prefer?
Netbook; 11" - 10” screen or less
Thin and Light; 12" - 14" screen
Mainstream; 15" - 16" screen
Desktop Replacement; 17"+ screen
*
mainstream screen , it should be easy on the eyes.

weight can be around 2kg.

*3) What are the primary tasks you will be performing with this notebook?

*primary tasks would be designing architectural walktroughs and banner and brochure design
these are the main applications that I will run:
blender
adobe cc
fluid designer
autodesk software
zbrush.

please help me choose a robust, powerful and durable machine.

*4) Any typical configuration in your mind you're eying for ?*

8gb ram is fine but if 16gb is possible in this budget I would prefer that.
for processor I prefer i7 
I am not well versed with laptop gpu so please suggest which are best.
I would stress on good battery life and warranty.
*
5) Are there any brands that you prefer or any you really don't like?*
a. Like: Asus, Dell, HP, 
b. Dislike: no dislike brand as such but would like to steer away from issues like inergonomic keyboard and bad after sale services.

*6) Anything else you would like to say?*
*Screen resolution ( 768p (HD) / 900p / 1080p (Full HD) )
Battery back up ( normal (3-4hrs) / extended (5-7hrs) )
Purchase place ( Online (eg - flipkart, infibeam) / Local / Abroad (do mention the country) )
*
If budget allows I would like full HD resolution and 7hrs battery.
Local retail in India.
Want good after sales services and warranty.
I would like the laptop to have windows 10 pro.
I liked the asus rog gl552 but it was showing many prices like 78000 and 93k so please tell me if you think going for this is a sensible thing to do.

thanks and regards
aby


----------



## aby geek (Oct 13, 2016)

*Re: Laptop for work  (urgent)*

[COLOR=#555555 !important]Asus GL552VX-DM261T 15.6-inch Laptop (Core i7-6700HQ/8GB/1TB/Windows 10/4GB Graphics), 

Guys is this good or should I opt for R510.
I could not find wether it has win 10 pro or home on amazon.
It says it can go upto 12gb ram so is it triple channel or will have to put 2x6gb sticks?
Would you suggest any hp or dell equivalent in its place?
Also what MSI laptops fall in this range and what heating issue bothers them?
[/COLOR]


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Oct 13, 2016)

Ask Azom for a quote.

I don't know about whether a maxwell quadro would perform better than current Pascal GTX GPUs in the aforementioned applications.


----------



## aby geek (Oct 14, 2016)

SaiyanGoku said:


> Ask Azom for a quote.
> 
> I don't know about whether a maxwell quadro would perform better than current Pascal GTX GPUs in the aforementioned applications.



Thanks for your response

I checked out exigo but that is no  way possible below 80k.
Even if I don't get the medium wacom tablet I cannot exceed 100k.
With wacom I have roughly 80k to work with and the Asus laptop above is all I found. 
If anyone here knows of a better laptop please let me know ASAP as I have to submit the request at work urgently.
The Asus gl552vx is upgradable whereas the dell has 960m.
I don't think Geforce cards would make any difference to rendering as such but more ram would help.
And as far as quadro cards go buying a compromising 256 or 512mb card in place of a 4gb Geforce ain't worth it.
And quadro won't help in any multimedia tasks other than rendering.

I would also like to know which shop to buy it from in Delhi. 

Regards
Aby


----------



## rakeshhkuma90 (Oct 15, 2016)

Check this: 
MSI GP62 6QF LEOPARD PRO (128GB SSD) Gaming Laptop

Core i7 processor
8GB DDR4
GeForce GTX 960M
Windows 10

MSI GP62 6QF LEOPARD PRO (128GB SSD) Laptop. Smc Internationa


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Oct 15, 2016)

rakeshhkuma90 said:


> Check this:
> MSI GP62 6QF LEOPARD PRO (128GB SSD) Gaming Laptop
> 
> Core i7 processor
> ...




Same config sells for 70k on xotic pc ( Link ).

Not worth 100k


----------



## aby geek (Oct 17, 2016)

Thanks rakesh 
But as I have said before my laptop budget depends on how much of the 100k is used to buy a graphic tablet.
Wacom intuos pro small is 24k 
Wacom intuos pro medium is 34k
Wacom intuos art medium is 15.5k
Intuos art is the replacement for bamboo and graphite. 
There are reviews saying that the art intuos aren't good quality but some favor it over huion tablet wch is a bang for buck alternative but doesn't last long like a Wacom. 

I skipped msi laptops because many people reported heat issues on them.
Even if go for intuos art I think I won't be going over the gl552vw wch is around 81k.
So if the room made by a cheaper tablet is enough to get a much better laptop please let me know?

Regards
Aby


----------



## TheSloth (Oct 17, 2016)

May be [MENTION=85950]Gollum[/MENTION] can help in choosing the right tablet.

May be after that you can decide how much you will be left with for the laptop.


----------



## aby geek (Oct 20, 2016)

I am leaning towards intuos art medium what will be your suggestion then?
Do I need to go above gl552vx?
Are there any desktop pc that are more vfm than a laptop in this budget? 

Thanks
Aby


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Oct 20, 2016)

aby geek said:


> *Are there any desktop pc that are more vfm than a laptop in this budget*?
> 
> Thanks
> Aby



ALL OF THEM

Yeah, you read it right. All assembled desktop PCs are more VFM than any laptop available for the respective prices, performance-wise.


----------



## aby geek (Oct 21, 2016)

Assembled I know but are there any branded desktops that are worth buying at this price point. I highly doubt being allowed to assemble a pc at work.


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Oct 21, 2016)

aby geek said:


> Assembled I know but are there any branded desktops that are worth buying at this price point. I highly doubt being allowed to assemble a pc at work.



I thought you'll be using the PC at home. You could probably ask management at work if they'll allow you to build it there only.


----------



## aby geek (Oct 26, 2016)

How's Asus after sale services?
And what branded desktops are available right now with 16gb or more ram.


----------



## aby geek (Dec 8, 2016)

Hello everyone,
How much longer will I have to wait and which laptops will definitely get 10 series gpu 1050 and 1060?

- - - Updated - - -

Would you guys suggest a custom build from mvp gaming? If so what configuration should I go for below 80k?


----------



## aby geek (Dec 13, 2016)

Hi guys 
I am thinking to go with this laptop if I am not allowed to wait till Jan. 
Asus ROG GL552VW-CN426T (Intel i7 6700 HQ / 8 GB DDR 4 /1TB HDD / GTX960M 4GB DDR5 / 15.6-inch Full HD Gaming Laptop / WIN 10):Amazon:Computers & Accessories

What do you guys think?
The gl552 vw 16gb is 91k with igp on amazon in that regard this is better as the ram can be upgraded later.


----------



## aby geek (Jan 10, 2017)

Hi everyone,
A very happy new year to everyone.
I hope all of you have found something new to be happy about in the new year.

I have been able to put the laptop purchase on hold up till
now but now I need to submit the request.
I am not to keen on a kaby lake setup but I definitely want Geforce 10 gpu and 16 gb ram.

Are the Asus rog gl552 going to be upgraded?
Please let me know.

I found this on amazon is it worth it and how are azom's
After sale services.

*www.amazon.in/gp/aw/d/B00TWFPRQ6#Ask

Regards
Aby


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Jan 12, 2017)

Inspiron 15 7000 Gaming Laptop - Intel i7 Quad-Core | Dell

Get the i7 one from USA. Since you won't be gaming, getting anything higher than a GTX 1050Ti would be waste of your money.


----------



## aby geek (Jan 13, 2017)

SaiyanGoku said:


> Inspiron 15 7000 Gaming Laptop - Intel i7 Quad-Core | Dell
> 
> Get the i7 one from USA. Since you won't be gaming, getting anything higher than a GTX 1050Ti would be waste of your money.


Thanks saiyan

It's not that I won't game at all but gaming is not the first priority.
I will be doing blender animations and heavy graphic design in Adobe apps.
I just want the best possible configuration if I am splurging over 100k.
And if I will have to order from US why not the Asus rog itself?
I asked about azom exigo coz I wanted to understand what all I'll get in 125k and wether I should pay more to change anything in the config or not and how good is their after sales. Also I found the price unbelievable for 32gb ddr and 64 upgradable.
I heard a new lenovo y series came for 105k how good is that.
The link you gave me is not opening on my phone so I'll take a look into and get back to you.

By the way are there any custom laptop makers in India like mvp6 and antPC?

*update*: just checked your link and the India site as well 
USA site let's me configure so I got a rough amount of over 1500$ excluding shipping. That's is somewhere close to 130k-140k INR mark if not more factoring in the duties.

Dell is clueless about the new cards they are selling top end inspiron with a 7 series u processor and 940mx gpu
For 80k.


----------



## aby geek (Jan 18, 2017)

Hi guys
I was thinking I will get a quote for azom exigo anyway but what configuration should I inquire about please tell all you know about buying from azom.


Thank in advance
Aby


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Jan 18, 2017)

aby geek said:


> *update*: just checked your link and the India site as well
> USA site let's me configure so I got a rough amount of over 1500$ excluding shipping. That's is somewhere close to 130k-140k INR mark if not more factoring in the duties.
> 
> Dell is clueless about the new cards they are selling top end inspiron with a 7 series u processor and 940mx gpu
> For 80k.



Dell India thinks 1$> 100 Rs so they sell a 800$ laptop for that price.

Also, that is older Inspiron 7560 model (which isn't available in USA for some reason? )

If you're spending 1500$, get a custom laptop from xoticpc or azom instead.


----------



## aby geek (Jan 19, 2017)

Xotic will be same issue of import duties but I'll still check it out.wch barebone should I Base my build upon on Xotic? 

I'll speak to azom today and get a quote but please suggest me what configuration should I talk about.

I was unsure about if I get 16gb ram should I get 8x2 or 16x1 coz since the laptop is upgradable to 64gb and has 4 slots only I feel if I get 8x2 those stick will be wasted at the time of upgrade.

Please tell me what cpu should I go for over 6700hq
Where does the i5 6500k stand compared to the i7.
And should consider downgrading to 1050 or 1050ti instead of 1060?

What ssd should I go for? And does azom give a bag like Asus rog?

Thank in advance
Please respond immediately need to order tomorrow
Regards
Aby

- - - Updated - - -

I have been strictly told no more waiting.
This is what azom sent me:

Azom Laptop - Exigo
Clevo Barebone - P750DM2
Display - 15.6” IPS Full-HD 1920x1080 60Hz Matte (anti-glare)
CPU - Intel Skylake Desktop Grade i5-6500
GPU - NVIDIA GTX 1060 6GB GDDR5
RAM1 - 8GB 2133MHz DDR4
RAM2 - 8GB 2133MHz DDR4
RAM3 - Empty
RAM4 - Empty
Storage1 - SATA 2.5” 1TB 7200rpm HDD
Storage2 - Empty (SATA 2.5" HDD/SSD)
Storage3 - M.2 2280 120GB SATA SSD
Storage4 - Empty (M.2 PCIe/SATA SSD)
Wireless - Intel Wireless-AC 8260, dual band, 2x2 + Bluetooth 4.2
Sound - Sound Blaster X-FI MB5, ESS SABRE Hi-Fi DAC headphone audio, 2 x Speakers
Trackpad - Synaptics SecurePad, Integrated Fingerprint Sensor
Card Reader - 6-in-1 Push-Push Card reader
Keyboard - Customizable backlit, anti-ghost keys
Camera - 2.0M FHD Video camera
Optical Drive - None
Battery - 8 cell (82Wh)

Operating System - Microsoft Windows 10 Professional 64-bit (Pre-loaded)

Price - ₹ 1,25,400/- plus tax @5% VAT
Warranty - 1 year (extendable only at time of purchase by 1 year for 9,000/- and 2 years for 15,000/-)

CPU upgrade options -
CPU Intel Skylake Desktop Grade i5-6600 - Rs. 1,900/- extra
CPU Intel Skylake Desktop Grade i5-6600K - Rs. 3,600/- extra
CPU Intel Skylake Desktop Grade i7-6700 - Rs. 9,700/- extra
CPU Intel Skylake Desktop Grade i7-6700K - Rs. 13,600/- extra

Component options -
RAM 8GB 2133MHz DDR4 - Rs. 3,200/-
RAM 16GB 2133MHz DDR4 - Rs. 6,500/-
SSD M.2 2280 120GB SATA - Rs. 5,200/-
SSD M.2 2280 240GB SATA - Rs. 7,700/-
SSD M.2 2280 480GB SATA - Rs. 15,200/-
SSD M.2 2280 120GB NVMe PCIe - Rs. 7,300/-
SSD M.2 2280 240GB NVMe PCIe - Rs. 10,600/-
SSD M.2 2280 480GB NVMe PCIe - Rs. 18,400/-
SSD M.2 2280 1TB NVMe PCIe - Rs. 35,500/-
HDD 1TB 5400rpm - Rs. 5,200/-
HDD 1TB 7200rpm - Rs. 6,200/-

Payment options -
1 - Direct payment  (NEFT/cash/cheque) - Rs. 1,000/- discount + promotional game
2 - Amazon payment - Extra Rs. 1,500/- charged for Amazon listing. EMI option available

He also said you can't really over clock k processors as it would heat up and there is no optical drive.
i7 6700 configuration is going at 141k 
So should I go for Base configuration in this mail or change a little.
20k doesn't matter but is it vfm and I too wouldn't want to splurge company's money unnecessarily.
If I am to go with azom what configuration should I finalise on?

The ram is gskill rip jaws and ssd avbl. are plextor and Samsung.
Also I was thinking of going 16x1 for ram as I may upgrade the ram and then the 8gb sticks will be wasted cause the laptop has 4 slots only.
What do you guys think?

Thanks & Regards 
Aby
  [MENTION=145143]SaiyanGoku[/MENTION] please clear your inbox I am unable to pm you.

Also if I am touching 150k+ territory is it better to look at rog msi and hp omen configurations too before sealing the deal with azom.


----------



## bssunilreddy (Jan 19, 2017)

aby geek said:


> Xotic will be same issue of import duties but I'll still check it out.wch barebone should I Base my build upon on Xotic?
> 
> I'll speak to azom today and get a quote but please suggest me what configuration should I talk about.
> 
> ...



Azom Laptops are really costly compared to XoticPC. Just log in to Xoticpc.com and and Type for saved configuration No-31745.
Your requirement for a Workstation Laptop will be fulfilled.

[h=1]XOTIC PC Saved Configuration 31745[/h]                                            
[h=2]Sager NP8174 (Clevo P670HP6)[/h]                                                               The XOTIC PC Difference                                                             1 x XOTIC PC  EPIC® Support - LIFETIME Phone/Email U.S. based technical support |  Extreme QA testing by dedicated technicians | 24-72 Hour stress testing  and benchmarking to ensure top performance and stability                                                    
Branding Options                                                             1 x Sager Branding
Display                                                             1 x 17.3”  FHD 16:9 LED Backlit Wide screen (1920x1080) Super Clear Matte Type  Screen                                                    
Prioritized Build Options by XOTIC PC                                                             1 x Rush  Custom Wrapping (Ships in 1-4 Business Days After Order Is Successfully  Processed) (Notebook Wrap Required) 
[List Unique Delivery Requirements  in Comments Box] (XPC Service)                                                    
Operating System                                                             1 x No Operating System [Drivers & Utility Software Only]                                                    
Promotions                                                             1 x FREE! –  FEDEX Ground SHIPPING  [U.S. Lower 48 ONLY / Restrictions Apply]
1 x FREE GAME! - Maize, Redout or Raw Data Game with purchase of GTX1060  Laptop or GTX1050, 1050ti, 1060 Desktop GPU. [Limited supply, must be  requested in comments box below]                                                    
Warranty                                                             1 x LIFETIME  Ltd Labor* 1 Year Parts Warranty Lifetime Telephone DOMESTIC Technical  Support (Labor through XPC) Includes FREE Shipping Both Ways for Parts  Warranty Repairs                                                     
Processor                                                             1 x 7th  Generation Intel® Kabylake™ i7-7700HQ (2.8GHz - 3.8GHz, 6MB Intel® Smart  Cache)                                                    
Graphics Video Card                                                             1 x NVIDIA® GeForce® GTX 1060 (6GB) GDDR5 (Pascal) DX12                                                     
Ram                                                             1 x 32GB (2x16GB) DDR4 2400MHz Dual Channel Memory                                                    
M.2 Slot 1                                                             1 x 1TB SanDisk X400 M.2 SSD - Default                                                    
Raid                                                             1 x HDD Raid Settings - OFF                                                     
2.5" Bay 1                                                             1 x 1TB 7200RPM [SATA II - 3GB/s] - Default - Bay 1                                                     
Wireless Networking / Bluetooth                                                             1 x Killer™  Dual Band AC 1535 802.11 A/AC/B/G/N + Bluetooth Module  [M.2 Chip] 

Just check once 
[h=1]XOTIC PC Saved Configuration 31745 and Customize from there...[/h]


----------



## aby geek (Jan 19, 2017)

Thanks sunil
I'll take a look at that for sure but I am not to keen on importing due to warranty issues.

MSI GE62VR 7RF Apache Pro 15.6-inch Laptop (Corei7-7700HQ+HM175/16GB/256GB + 1TB SATA 7200rpm/Windows 10/6GB Graphics) With Gaming Bag:Amazon:Computers & Accessories

Found this on amazon what do you guys think is it worth going for this as I was already considering 6rf.
But could not find wether  it is upgradable and how's the battery life.

Is this better or a desktop 6700 based configuration from azom?
The battery life on exigo bothers me it won't be mobile if it needs plugging in every hour or 2.

*update*
I got a quote for ge62vr 7rf from smc at 139k 
And I found ge72vr 7rf on md computers website for 156k availability is pre order for it but it's 17.3 inch and 120hz.

Out of these 2 which one do you think will be better and how is regenersis service?
And if I order from md can I tell them to use courier like DHL? 

Please let me know ASAP.


----------



## aby geek (Jan 21, 2017)

Hello people 
I spoke to both smc and md computers today.
The msi ge62vr 7rf is 138k at Smc and 130k at md if paid through NEFT.2% extra if paid by card.

Smc doesn't know about ge72vr 7rf and md said 150k with NEFT and 2% extra if paid by card.

Please help me choose and let me know what you think as my requirement is urgent.

Thanks in advance
Aby


----------



## aby geek (Jan 23, 2017)

Azom Exigo 15.6-inch Laptop (Core i7-6700/32GB/2TB HDD with 240GB SSD/Win 10/6GB Graphics), Black:Amazon:Computers & Accessories
How is this possible are they really giving that configuration away?


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Jan 23, 2017)

aby geek said:


> Hello people
> I spoke to both smc and md computers today.
> The msi ge62vr 7rf is 138k at Smc and 130k at md if paid through NEFT.2% extra if paid by card.
> 
> ...



MSI laptops in India are way overpriced and buying them here is a waste of money.

- - - Updated - - -



aby geek said:


> Azom Exigo 15.6-inch Laptop (Core i7-6700/32GB/2TB HDD with 240GB SSD/Win 10/6GB Graphics), Black:Amazon:Computers & Accessories
> How is this possible are they really giving that configuration away?



I think that the quoted price is for lowest variant. (It says Intel Integrated Graphics in Technical Details  )


----------



## aby geek (Jan 23, 2017)

Yeah I thought so too but that is quiet misleading they have listed it with discount do peple may get the wrong idea.
Anyway azom themselves said battery life under load is around 1 hr so that doesn't cut it for me.
I think only msi is left then all others are either expensive or have outdated graphics.
Is there any other laptop you have in mind?


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Jan 23, 2017)

aby geek said:


> I have been strictly told no more waiting.
> This is what azom sent me:
> 
> Azom Laptop - Exigo
> ...



This config here seems good for 125k. Ask them to switch the 2 8GB sticks with a single 16GB stick wiithout increasing the price. Or rather remove them altogether (with ssd, hdd also maybe?) so that you can add ram (likewise) of your choice, giving a reduction in price equivalent to the additional components' prices mentioned here. (stock config ram + hdd + ssd ~= 17.8k)

HP Omen in India has even more ridiculous pricing compared to MSI.


----------



## aby geek (Jan 25, 2017)

There's a possibility to buy from Singapore. Should stick with msi or should I get aftershock or razer instead?


----------



## aby geek (Feb 4, 2017)

Hello everyone,
Please tell me ASAP if it is okay to buy msi laptop from USA or singapore should I go for something else?

Ge62vr 7rf starts at 94k on amazon USA here it is 130k at least.
Please let me know if it would be smarter to get some other laptop from USA?

Thanks
Aby


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Feb 4, 2017)

aby geek said:


> Hello everyone,
> Please tell me ASAP if it is okay to buy msi laptop from USA or singapore should I go for something else?
> 
> Ge62vr 7rf starts at 94k on amazon USA here it is 130k at least.
> ...



MSI India won't give a crap about warranty for a laptop bought from outside India.

If you want international warranty, getting a laptop from Asus, Dell or Gigabyte makes sense. (IIRC @abcxyz bought one from USA recently)


----------



## aby geek (Feb 7, 2017)

Thanks saiyan goku
Yeah I did know that I am still looking for an alternate that's why.

Asus dell gigabyte will give warranty here?
But I heard Asus service isn't good is that true.

I asked gigabyte people in the India gaming show and they said we don't give warranty for outside product because it is not our sale it is us branch sale we don't benefit from it.
So that threw me off a little I was planning on p57x at first 
Though he told me aero and aorus laptops are coming from March and starting point should be approx 1 lac
Asus confirmed gl553 date as 15 Feb. 
Their will be 2 variants 8gb ram one will be 95k and 16gb on with ssd will be 110k.
Both will run on 7700hq the ssd he said will be supported upto 512gb and hdd will be upto 3tb.
They will come with 1050 and 1050ti

As far brands abroad are concerned boxx was too expensive but I find eurocom and aftershock to be reasonably priced.
Need to search about their international warranty.

What laptop model will you suggest from the brands you mentioned.

Thanks &regards
Aby

- - - Updated - - -

Guys if i buy from xotic or eurocom and get it delivered to a US address will I be eligible for warranty here in India?


----------



## aby geek (Mar 20, 2017)

Hi guys 
Please tell me among apache pro 7rf and gl553 wch one should I go for. 
I will buy it this week.

Thanks
Aby.


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Mar 20, 2017)

aby geek said:


> Hi guys
> Please tell me among apache pro 7rf and gl553 wch one should I go for.
> I will buy it this week.
> 
> ...



Both are overpriced AF. Assemble a desktop instead. Members have been telling you this from the start.


----------



## aby geek (Mar 23, 2017)

Thanks goku

This laptop is for work and I will need to travel so I am bound to a laptop.

Other then overpriced any issues with these choices that I need to know about?


----------



## abcxyz (Mar 25, 2017)

aby geek said:


> Thanks saiyan goku
> 
> 
> I asked gigabyte people in the India gaming show and they said we don't give warranty for outside product because it is not our sale it is us branch sale we don't benefit from it.
> ...



I bought Gigabyte-p57x-v6 from USA. Just the the record the laptop is awesome for its price at 90k.

Speaking about warranty, Gigabyte do provide warrant in India. Before buying I left no stone unturned. I spoke directly with the product manager of Gigabyte International, he assured me warranty in India through a written mail and I also confirmed the same through official gigabyte community through tickets. 

They provided me a list of all gigabyte service centers Available in India. 

Eurocom &  xotic warranty doesn't work in India. You need to ship back the laptop to usa.

Images for your reference, 
*uploads.tapatalk-cdn.com/20170325/362be712e53a7445d89727f921d6032c.jpg


----------

